# This poor guy!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just spoke to someone and this boy is getting pulled today I think!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

awww look at him I hope he does get pulled.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

UPDATE!!!

I met this GORGEOUS oldie today. He was in the transport van. He's going to a super rescue. He is SAFE!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great news.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea! You guys are all so good about saving all these sweeties.

Thank you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to know he is safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God!
He is so gorgeous!
So Happy for him!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that he saved.


----------

